# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Jean de La Fontaine

## shigjeta

*(Jean De La Fontaine)* 

*GJINKALLA DHE MILINGONA*

Si kendoi gjinkalle e marre
Gjithe behare
E pa pisk se ishte trok
Kur i ra dimri mbi koke
Menjane skish vene ushqime
Mize e krimba as nje therrime
Shkoi tia qaje hallin dhe zine
Milingones qe e kish fqinje
Dhe e luti qe ti huaj
Ca pak grure per disa muaj
Deri sa te dilte dimri
Sa te ben, une ta paguaj
Para gushtit besa-bese
Kapital dhe interes
Milingona ste jep hua
Ja qe e ka kete te mete
Veres cbeje a nuk me thua?
I tha cinxerit te shkrete
-Dreke e darke qe pa gdhire
Une kendova e bera palle
-Qysh? Kendove? Shume mire,
dhe tani kerce, gjinkalle!


*BUJKU DHE TE BIJTE*

Punoni, djema, mos pertoni,
Se vec nga puna do fitoni.

Nje bujk i kamur vdejken kur ndjeu se e kishte prane
Therret te bijte e u  flet pasi i merr menjane:
Shikoni mire, u thote,  - mos shitni trashegimne
Qe na kane lene te paret tane,
Se brenda nje thesar na lane.
Une vendin nuk e di, por, me pak guxim,
Per bese do ta gjeni, punoni pa pertim.
Leroni aren krejt, germoni, anembane,
Sa gushti te kete kaluar;
Mos lini nje pellembe toke pa e punuar
Babai sa mbylli syte, te bijt me tiu perveshen
Punes me hov te madh: germuan, deshen sdeshen
Aty, ketu, aq shume sa , kur u mbush nje vit
Nje grure i bukur aty u rrit
Te holla as nje dysh, por babai, nje dite
U kish treguar, plot urti
Se puna eshte flori.


*LEPURI DHE BRESHKA*

Kot te vraposh me kohe per udhe po s'u nise
Lepuri dhe breshka na lane kete deshmi:
"A veme bast tha breshka se ti s'arrin tek lisi
me shpejt se une?"- Se une? A je ne terezi?
I thote kafsha kembeshpejte
-Moj ndrikull shko ne farmaci
Merr nje ilac se nuk je ne vete"
-Jam a s'jam pune per mua
A veme bast? E si thua?
Me kater hapa hopthi lepuri me nje fryme
(me ata hapa qe ben kur qente s'e kapin dot)
Lepuri tek lisi arrinte me fertyme
Por kot qe te nxitohej; lodron edhe kullot
Bile ka kohe te bej edhe nje sy gjume
Dhe breshken e le te ece cale-cale
Te ngutet ngadale
Si ta kete per nder te dal fitimtar
Ne vrap me breshken me samar?
E le te ec, kullot e ben pushim
Dhe kohen e kalon me defrim
Per bastin s'e vret mendjen, por kur sheh
Se breshka po arrinte ne vendin e caktuar
Na niset si shigjete
Lepuri kembeshpejte
Por kot se breshka bastin tani e kish fituar
"A nuk kisha te drejte-
I thote- se te vendi do arrija me pare se ti?
Shpejtesia s'te hyri ne pune
C'do te beje valle sikur si une
Ne kuriz te kishe nje shtepi?"


_Shqiperuar nga Vedat Kokona_

----------


## shigjeta

La Fontaine ka lindur ne Chateau-Thierry (1621), pejzash i bukur i Ile-de-France dhe i Shampanjes, kurre sia paten ngritur zemren peshe dhe nqs poezia e tij i detyrohet shume, prirja e tij poetike si detyrohet aspak. Sidoqofte, bukuria e viseve te feminise rrinte e tulitur ne shpirtin e tij dhe shkrepetiu, per cudi, nga recitimi i disa vargjeve te rendomta te Malherbit: Cdo te thoni ju, raca te ardhshme. Ky deklamim vajtimi shkaktoi, si duket, xixen poetike qe tridhjet vjet kontakti me natyren skishin mundur ta shkrepnin. Qe ne moshen djaloshare ai u fut ne shoqerine me te mire te krahines, mesoi ne kolegjin e Reimsit me femijet e familjeve te mira te Shampanjes dhe askush sdo te munde te parashikonte se ai do te merrej nje dite me letersi dhe poezi. Kujtoi se kishte prirje besimtarie dhe hyri ne Seminarin Saint-Magloire, nga doli pas nje viti e ca (1641-1642) dhe, si la teologjine, u be avokat , u martua me nje vajze nga familje gjykatesish dhe pati nje djale. Por su be as bashkeshort dhe as baba per te qene. Njezet vjet ishte zot (maitre) i ujerave dhe i pyejve te Chateau-Thierry, por ne kete detyre i pelqent me shume te bridhte luadheve dhe pyejve ne vend qe te merrej me punen qe duhet te kryente. Bredh dhe lexon shume : Marot, Malherbe, Voiture, Rabelais, shkrimtare franceze dhe italiane; pas shkrimtareve moderne zbulon shkrimtare e lashte, perkthen Eunukun e Terencit; ia paraqesin Nicolas Fouquet, kryeintedentit te fuqishem, qe  i lidh nje pension te mire. I futur ne shoqerine me te shkelqyer te Frances, kalon dite te lumtura ne keshtjellen Saint-Mande (1659-1672). Kryeintendenti bie nga fuqia, por miku, qe se harron te miren qe i ka bere, i lutet mbretit Luigj i XIV qe ta fale dhe, si pergjigje, e degdisin per gjashte muaj ne Limoges, tok me tungjin. Kthehet dhe kontesha e Orleanit e merr ne mbrojtjen e saj. Muza e tij eshte ende e lehte, lodertare, por ate e pelqejne zonjat me emer, Madame de la Fayette dhe dukesha e re dhe camarroke Bouillon. Shkruan Tregime (Contes) (1664-1671). Gjate viteve 1672-1695 kur e humb mbrojtesen e vet dhe vajton vdekjen e Molierit, gjen te Madame de la Sabliere nje zane te mire salloni, i se ciles qender e shijes dhe e dijes, do ti pjeke ashtu sic duhet fabulat me te mira te fabulishtes. Flutur e Parnasit fluturon te cdo peme, por jep aken e gjenise se vet te fabula, pikture e gjalle e kohes. Mbreti qe sia harron merine e vjeter per ato tregimet qe kishte shkruar dikur, dhe per artistin e pandreqshem e lejon me ne fund, Akademine qe ta pranoj ne gjirin e saj (1684). Ashtu sic ka lene pas dore njerezit e vet, madje edhe te birin do te kish nje pleqeri te zeze sikur Mdame de la Sabliere dhe Madame dHernant te mos ishin kujdesur per kete kalama te madh e hutaq qe merrej me ato kafshe e me ata njerez qe do ta benin te famshem dhe qe te kapercente portat e pjerjetesise. Vdiq me 13 Prill 1695.

_Vedat Kokona_

----------


## [Perla]

*Qeni dhe hieja*

Gne me cha mish në gojë
Në për lumë do të shkojë.
Ujët është si pasqyra:
Qenitë ju duk fytyra,
Ju duk dhe mishtë më shumë!
Rryti t'a zërë në lumë.
Fat-ziu mbeti pa mish
Se humbi dh'atë qe kish
Se e la e - mori vala.
Neghoni ch'thotë përralla:
Gneriu që ve tama
Humbet dhe ghene që ka.

Shqipëruar nga Cajupi.

----------

